# Audi pearl paint



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a Audi s3 with a optional extra pearl paint! When I got the car was sunny and paint looked amazing! However now the clouds are in and covering the sun, both rear quarter seems slightly more grey! However put light on the vehicle and it's perfect! The car is
Fully hpi clear and the panels are all perfect! Is this normal with pearl or reckon possible re spray ? The pearl flick is perfectly even throughout also


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is it lava grey pearl effect


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Measuring the paint thickness with a PTG/PDG is probably the best way of ascertaining if the paint is original or has been resprayed.

Alan W


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have no idea! I thought it was ibis white until I got home and saw all the glitter and pearl in the paint! The roof is spot on! I hope it's the original paint otherwise it's being sold ! Won't find another in this condition and low miles! I'll get the paint measured and see what happens


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370729 This is the colour on the side on picture you can just see the slight difference! It's tiny but very annoying


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

also have a look at the finish on the paint, normally paint from manufacturer is quite orange peelish - is it the same all round i.e. is there any panel which has a different level of orange peel? but ye pearl paint can look different on different panels depending on the way the light hits the panel. ive got a car which looks black however on the edges they turn purple when the sun hits it, its just the way pearl is.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

The paint looks very even through the whole car! It's just the rear quarters! However once on knees and looking along the paint it's perfect! It's doing my head in, I've been under the car and everything is perfect,
Boot all true and straight and everything underneath all fine


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like audi LS9R glacier white metallic. Which due to it having alot silver metallic in it makes it appear to be a very light grey. It would also depend which angle you look at this colour as it can be deceiving.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking into the paint you can see a light grey with glitter in ? Is that the paint code I'll have a look tonight! Some lights it looks perfect otherwise it looks like a dirty white! However it's just both rear quarters! Is this due to larger panel I would notice it more


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes they grey glitter will be the metallic as it's not actually a perl colour. What you may be seeing is because the quarters are more curved and doors are a flatter panel which could be deceiving you into thinking it looks different. Yes paint code will be LS9R for that colour if you look in your service booklet as you open first page will be a paper sticker with vin no and so on then you will see paint code. If your still thinkin it'd been painted then s paint depth gauge will give you a true reading of the paint depths against the quarters and doors.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes ls9r is my paint code! I stripped all the book out and it looks perfect! However it's having paint readings Thursday


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

check underneath the quarter windows if there are any signs of masking or resprays and go around the edges and inside the booton quarter sides
as some of the guys says i think its the way the light hits the pannels you just getting a shade of the color


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

What did PTG readings show on THU?

Also, have you ever had a 2nd opinion on the paint?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Why not ask the previous owner if the car has had any paint ?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Why would you sell it if it's had paintwork done on it?


----------

